# hey 200sx people!



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Easy question... Will an 81 ( or early 80's ) 200sx strut insert fit in a 280zx strut?

Why / why not?

reason I ask is I have these koni special inserts for the 200sx which supposedly will fit in my 210 strut housings, but I'm building a coilover kit that uses the 280zx turbo strut tubes and brake disks. So if those strut inserts fit then I have struts...

OTHERWISE...
anyone with a 200sx want to buy a set of koni special adjustable inserts? I doubt you can find them anywhere you can't even find this application online, and these have never been used. They retail for $137 each if you could find them.


----------



## 1986nissan200sx (Aug 17, 2005)

i dont know if they fit or not but if you find out they dont i may want them what year they for?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I remembered reading this for my 510. It sort of applies here. It should apply to your car or at leats give you a better idea. Couple quotes from 510realm.com

"Both HL510 and 200SX have front struts with correct 10 Degree strut angle (unlike the common 280ZX swap, which has 12 Degrees, and is totally wrong for you 510 without other major mods, concerning camber, scrub radius ect) However, the 280ZX vented discs can easily be adapted to the 200SX/HL510 struts as the spindles are identical."

"1980-83 Datsun 200SX struts DIRECTLY bolt in with no issues easy. 280ZX/late 1984+ 200sx have too big of spring."


" I was thinking of either getting the 280zx struts/brakes or the 200sx struts/brakes. 

-I know the 79-83 280zx struts have the vented big rotors, but the problem is that i would need to re-weld the 510 perches on the 280 tube because of the springs being too wide. i also heard the 280zx caliper/rotors have clearance problems with MOST 13" wheels. Not all though but its a big risk for I am waiting for my 13" Panasports to arrive. 

-I know the 80-82 200sx struts are unvented but heard they are basically bolt-in, unlike the 280."


So I would guess that they would fit if your using your stock perch. Check your angles though your a pioneer man!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

this is a full custom thing. 

We're taking the spring perches off to make coil overs, i have an adaptor for wildwood dynalites to the 280zx brake disk/knuckel/strut tube. We're doing camber/castor plates so the angles can be fixed. I don't think i'll need the bump steer spacer, but those are easy to come by.

The 280zx turbo parts came off an 81. the springs and strut tops are being replaced with ones to suit the 210.

This hasn't really been done much most people opt for the stanza brakes because it's more bolt in. But its still the same price to get coilovers and such.

BTW, ground control wouldn't even call me back when i wanted to buy this stuff from them.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

lol aww thats messed up. You went a little over thier heads with this project huh.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> lol aww thats messed up. You went a little over thier heads with this project huh.


I got the impression they'd rather support newer cars, I called many times, the datsun guy was never available, i left messages, called again I tried for several months to get their attention.

It's not like i wanted them to engineer something, just sell me a camber plate and 280zx coil overs.

I'm sure others have had better experiences, I thought they were a company that was still interested in older datsuns.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats wierd, last time I talked to them they were pretty cool. They dont reply to email though anymore. To busy I guess. You know who could probably get you what you need is Troy Emirsh out in Fremont, Ca. Here is a link to his website. They are pretty cool dudes. http://www.ermish-racing.com/510parts/partshom.htm


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

280zx strut inserts = 200sx (s110 and s12) inserts = 280zx inserts. They're all the same.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> 280zx strut inserts = 200sx (s110 and s12) inserts = 280zx inserts. They're all the same.


good! I should have a nice setup in the front end then 
:cheers:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yup, those Koni shocks are awesome! I didn't go with them, I have KYB GR-2's in my Silvia, but everyone that has Koni's likes 'em.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> Yup, those Koni shocks are awesome! I didn't go with them, I have KYB GR-2's in my Silvia, but everyone that has Koni's likes 'em.


Not only are they awesome, they last forever. They're cool because they're dampers not 'shocks'. 

such a twisted mix of vintage and modern stuff in this car.

I had gr2's in the rear for about a week, they're ok(good) I think i still have the gr2's in front from when i bought the car.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> Not only are they awesome, they last forever. They're cool because they're dampers not 'shocks'.
> 
> such a twisted mix of vintage and modern stuff in this car.
> 
> I had gr2's in the rear for about a week, they're ok(good) I think i still have the gr2's in front from when i bought the car.


I still need to tighten up one of my rear mounts, I get a light popping noise when I hit a big bump. :lol:

I like your 210, it's coming along nicely! Sometimes wish I had a 210 or 310 instead of my Silvia, but I like my S12 a lot. :cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> I get a light popping noise when I hit a big bump.


Just when you hit a bump or when going on/off the gas?

Could be a bushing, I have a rear end clunk because one of the links to the back axle needs to have it's bushing replaced.

210/310's are so much hand fabrication so if you like that then 210's are great.

mine's like a 210/200/280 hybrid


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

My swaybar end links could use replacing, but I'm pretty sure it's just the shock top mount that needs tightning. It only happens when I hit a bump, though both sides might be doing it too, so it might just be road noise coming through (I don't have much for an interior).


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

heh
I have no interior at all.
there's alot of stuff back there to rattle, spare tire, jack, wheel choks, etc...

I need new gaskets for the little rear windows, do those still exist or am i going to have to take the glass out and put in lexan and bolt it in with a silicone gasket? I've never gone to the dealer to see if they can order them still, But those windows rattle since the gaskets are hard and the plastic wedging them in on the inside is gone.

speaking of no interior, my gas pedal foot gets so hot. I think i need some serious heat shielding


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't even have a dash, the most I have is carpet on the floor. LOL

Nissan might still have some floating around... If you know or can find the part number, you could inquery with Nissan, to see if they have any in the warehouses or can order one from Japan.

I tried that with my valve cover, but I found out that none exisit in ANY US warehouses or any Japanese ones. Heh.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hmmm i haven't touched a nissan factory part on my 210 at all. I even have a valve cover gasket, those are easy to get.

ebay or www.partsamerica.com. maybe a ca20 valve cover gasket is harder.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Nah, I mean the actual valve cover... The gasket is easy to find, but my valve cover is pretty beat up. I'm supprised it doesn't leak. LOL


----------

